# Iv & injection ?



## NJcoder (Aug 17, 2011)

A Patient in the er rec'd 2 Heparin injections SQ subcutaneous, can i code 96372 for this? Wasnt sure b/c it's Heparin.

Also, I am noticing that our ER uses "ENTRY DATE" and STOP DATE with a time for our infusions/IVP...is the entry date w time and stop date w another time good to use as to how long infusions are?  How can i tell if it's an IVP vs. IV infusion ?

help much appreciate. thank you


----------



## Mojo (Aug 17, 2011)

Laurie,

Yes, Heparin can be administered subq, 96372; it's given for the prevention of venous thrombosis.

Are you using an eMAR to code from? If the med, dose, route, time (start/stop) and nurse identiifier are documented, you should have the required information to code. An IVP is an infusion of 15 minutes or less, an infusion is greater than 15 minutes. Hydration requires 31 minutes to code.


----------

